# Would you fuck Rihanna



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## adrianolm (Mar 20, 2019)

Gay if you wouldnt


----------



## theropeking (Mar 20, 2019)

would you bang young rihanna? (nohomo btw)


----------



## androidcel (Mar 20, 2019)

yes bro


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 32175


every girl below 25% bodyfat without significant deformations is fuckable


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 20, 2019)

yes//shitthreadkys


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 20, 2019)

i would eat her ass


----------



## Chemicel (Mar 20, 2019)

Celebrities are too low for my standards. I only fuck world leaders.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 20, 2019)

She can ride me.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 20, 2019)

Ethnic. No


----------



## Madness (Mar 20, 2019)

Chemicel said:


> Celebrities are too low for my standards. I only fuck world leaders.


All world leaders are men. Gay confirmed


----------



## kobecel (Mar 20, 2019)

she is kinda overrated


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 20, 2019)

I find her appalling. She looks like a pug and I'm not into beastiality.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Mar 20, 2019)

Didn't she give the Doublemint Gum guy the herp? And Jay-Z?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 20, 2019)

She looks like a diseased stray pug.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes but mostly due to status not looks.


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Mar 20, 2019)

One of the best looking females in the world. Of Course I'll fuck the shit out of her.


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 21, 2019)

No. 4.5 PSL at best and that's me being generous


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 32242
> 
> 
> would you bang young rihanna? (nohomo btw)








Glow harder.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 21, 2019)

No bro


----------



## theropeking (Mar 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> She can ride me.


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 32483


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 21, 2019)

unironically low t if you wouldn't


----------



## Chemicel (Mar 21, 2019)

Madness said:


> All world leaders are men. Gay confirmed


You a homophobe bro, huh? It's 2019 man, you can't criticize homosexuality in any way or it's off to the gulag with you!


----------



## Absi (Mar 21, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> Gay if you wouldnt


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 21, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 32242
> 
> 
> would you bang young rihanna? (nohomo btw)


i can see the shape of the nose before it even became what it was man ripperino,


----------



## fobos (Mar 21, 2019)

Madness said:


> All world leaders are men. Gay confirmed


Croatian president


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 21, 2019)

fobos said:


> Croatian president


not true, the girl on the right is named coco austin . forgot her name, this came up in the WC 2018 tbh, i fapped thinking the croatian president is the one on the right


----------



## Chemicel (Mar 21, 2019)

fobos said:


> Croatian president


Imagine letting a woman run your country


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Eskimo (Mar 21, 2019)

yes ngl


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> yes ngl


Are you from incels.is?


----------



## xom (Mar 21, 2019)

niggers me


----------

